# Blame it on Jerry



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

In his comment about my *small box project*, Jerry jokingly asked, "How about a box that will fit inside of the first one?" And I got to thinking, "Hmmm, wonder if I can do that." After a couple of weeks I decided I needed to give it try.

So here it is. The answer to Jerry's question.










Of course it did require me to make a special miter jig for a razor saw to cut the small parts. I made the box out of 1/8" baltic plywood because I was too lazy to resaw anything else to an appropriate size ... and I wasn't sure I would succeed.

The good news is the box works. The bad news is it so tiny I don't know what it's good for. :sarcastic:

Just kidding about the blame Jerry. Thanks for the challenge; it gave me an entertaining day. You know, I should probably quit playing around and make something practical ... but then again, that sounds like work. I think I'll leave it to rest of you to make the practical stuff. I'm having too much fun.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Your full of surprises Oliver, very clever.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You won't hurt yourself lifting it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The real challenge will be the one that fits inside this one...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

It was worth reading the post, Oliver, just to see how you set up the fence.

one for 90°
one for 45°
one for whatever°

Thanks Oliver ( and Jerry for making the suggestion)......


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow! :agree: <-- :in awe:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Pill box.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

One thing's for sure, a powered mitre saw definately isn't required for that small one. Razor saw is sufficient. Pill box..... for 1 pill


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Oliver, 

You never cease to amaze!

Bill


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Splines?


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Unbelievable. You set a high bar for the rest of us. I really do need to practice what Ted Baldwin teaches in his videos about cutting really small parts. I've seen them a couple of times, but haven't had the nerve to actually try it.

Maybe it's because I haven't had enough coffee yet, but I can't place where I've seen that hold-down bar on your jig. Is that something available on the market, or something you adapted from odds and ends hardware?

Great project as always, and cool idea from Jerry.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

chessnut2 said:


> Maybe it's because I haven't had enough coffee yet, but I can't place where I've seen that hold-down bar on your jig. Is that something available on the market, or something you adapted from odds and ends hardware?


The hold downs are actually hold UPs, Jim. They were part of an old router table and originally were for holding a router up against the bottom of the router table. It might look familiar because I also used one for my small *drill press sled* thingy.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

What do you mean "I should probably quit playing around and make something practical ... " Your "playing around" keeps a lot of us old codgers busy ooh-ing and aah-ing. Please keep it up!


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

This is unbelievable. 
Allen


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

firstmuller said:


> This is unbelievable.
> Allen


sure is...
great learning curve...


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Excellent work! I'm in awe. Should hold at least one jelly bean.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like that jig Oliver,I am always looking for ways to hold thing down.
Herb


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Another ACME product!!!


----------

